# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] Εστίες Miele KF460. Πρόβλημα με μία από τις 4 εστίες

## alexc

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με μία από τις εστίες μιας κεραμικής Miele KF460. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η κάτω αριστερά εστία, όταν μπει σε λειτουργία κι ενώ έχει αρχίσει να ζεστένεται, κάποια στιγμή σβήνει μόνη της χωρίς κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λόγο.
Κάλεσα τεχνικό της Miele για να την ελέγξει και με ενημέρωσε ότι χρειάζεται πλακέτα ελέγχου που κοστίζει 420€.
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει τα σχέδια της συγκεκριμένης εστίας, μήπως και βρούμε τα ρελέ της κάθε εστίας;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## klik

ανεβασε φωτογραφίες

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει τα σχέδια της συγκεκριμένης εστίας, μήπως και βρούμε τα ρελέ της κάθε εστίας;


Γνωρίζεις δηλ τα βασικά από μετρήσεις ? τότε μέτρα την τάση που ήδη έχεις στην συγκεκριμένη εστία και μετά την έλευση του χρόνου (που θα σβήσει στα καλά καθούμενα) πες μας αν συνεχίζει να τροφοδοτείται με τάση (παρόλο που θα σβήσει η εστία) . Αν συνεχίσει να δέχεται τροφοδοσία τότε έχεις πρόβλημα στην εστία εσωτερικά , αν όχι μετά κοιτάς την πλακέτα.

----------


## alexc

> Γνωρίζεις δηλ τα βασικά από μετρήσεις ? τότε μέτρα την τάση που ήδη έχεις στην συγκεκριμένη εστία και μετά την έλευση του χρόνου (που θα σβήσει στα καλά καθούμενα) πες μας αν συνεχίζει να τροφοδοτείται με τάση (παρόλο που θα σβήσει η εστία) . Αν συνεχίσει να δέχεται τροφοδοσία τότε έχεις πρόβλημα στην εστία εσωτερικά , αν όχι μετά κοιτάς την πλακέτα.


Δεν έχω πολύμετρο για να μετρήσω την τάση. 
Επιπλέον, ο τεχνικός της Miele μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι εστίες.
Είναι καθαρά θέμα της πλακέτας.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί ο κωδικός (ή το part number) της πλακέτας χωρίς να χρειαστεί να την αποσυναρμολογήσω (την επιφάνεις με τις εστίες);

----------


## chipakos-original

> Δεν έχω πολύμετρο για να μετρήσω την τάση. 
> Επιπλέον, ο τεχνικός της Miele μου είπε ότι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα οι εστίες.
> Είναι καθαρά θέμα της πλακέτας.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί ο κωδικός (ή το part number) της πλακέτας χωρίς να χρειαστεί να την αποσυναρμολογήσω (την επιφάνεις με τις εστίες);


Αν δεν είσαι τεχνικός να πάρεις μερικές μετρήσεις και να υπολογίσεις και κάποια θεματάκια σχετικά με το πρόβλημα τότε το μόνο που έχει απομείνει είναι τα ματάκια σου και τα χεράκια σου. Αν φαίνεται ο κωδικός της πλακέτας έχει καλώς αν όχι την ξεβιδώνεις και την παίρνεις στα χέρια σου.

----------


## aktis

Μηπως ειναι ΚΜ 460 ? , KF ειναι ψυγεια αν δεν κανω λάθος ...  http://www.skroutz.gr/c/403/kouzines...hrase=miele+km
Κανονικα έπρεπε να παιρνουν την παλια πλακετα πισω και να χρεωνουν 50-100 ευρω την επισκευη ... ακου 420 ευρω μια πλακετα κουζινας !!! ήμαρτον μη πω τιποτα !!!
Υποτιθεται πηρες το καλο πραγμα για να μη χαλάει , το εχεις χρυσοπληρώσει οταν το πρωτοπηρες ... οχι να σε σφαζουν αμα χαλάει ... αλλα ( μαντεψε ) ποιος θα πληρώσει τα ενοικια της έκθεσης της Miele στη Μεσογείων ? 
Απο περιέργεια , πλήρωσες την επισκεψη του τεχνικου ή ειναι μεσα στα 420 της πλακέτας την επόμενη φορά ?

----------


## chipakos-original

> Μηπως ειναι ΚΜ 460 ? , KF ειναι ψυγεια αν δεν κανω λάθος ...  http://www.skroutz.gr/c/403/kouzines...hrase=miele+km
> Κανονικα έπρεπε να παιρνουν την παλια πλακετα πισω και να χρεωνουν 50-100 ευρω την επισκευη ... ακου 420 ευρω μια πλακετα κουζινας !!! ήμαρτον μη πω τιποτα !!!
> Υποτιθεται πηρες το καλο πραγμα για να μη χαλάει , το εχεις χρυσοπληρώσει οταν το πρωτοπηρες ... οχι να σε σφαζουν αμα χαλάει ... αλλα ( μαντεψε ) ποιος θα πληρώσει τα ενοικια της έκθεσης της Miele στη Μεσογείων ? 
> Απο περιέργεια , πλήρωσες την επισκεψη του τεχνικου ή ειναι μεσα στα 420 της πλακέτας την επόμενη φορά ?


Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι όλο προβλήματα βγάζουν αυτές οι Miele , μια το ένα και μια το άλλο.

----------


## nyannaco

> Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι όλο προβλήματα βγάζουν αυτές οι Miele , μια το ένα και μια το άλλο.


Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ακόμη ότι, στην τιμή της πλακέτας της Miele, παίρνει κανείς σχεδόν καινούργια κουζίνα  :Sad:

----------


## klik

> Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ακόμη ότι, στην τιμή της πλακέτας της Miele, παίρνει κανείς σχεδόν καινούργια κουζίνα


Έχω πετύχει κάποιους χρήστες που τα έχουν στάξει για να πάρουν κουζίνα με "όνομα", να προτιμούν να πάρουν καινούργια πλακέτα από τα την επισκευάσουν.

Οι πλακέτες στις miele δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκες και γενικά επισκευάζονται (ρελέ, τρανζίστορ οδήγησης, μετασχηματιστές pcb κλπ). Τώρα οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που τις ανοίγουν δεν γνωρίζουν τι να πειράξουν ή πως να μην κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.

π.χ. ο alexc προτιμά να ψάξει να βρει πλακέτα, παρά να ανεβάσει καμιά φωτογραφία.

----------


## nyannaco

> Έχω πετύχει κάποιους χρήστες που τα έχουν στάξει για να πάρουν κουζίνα με "όνομα", να προτιμούν να πάρουν καινούργια πλακέτα από τα την επισκευάσουν.
> 
> Οι πλακέτες στις miele δεν είναι τόσο πολύπλοκες και γενικά επισκευάζονται (ρελέ, τρανζίστορ οδήγησης, μετασχηματιστές pcb κλπ). Τώρα οι ηλεκτρολόγοι που τις ανοίγουν δεν γνωρίζουν τι να πειράξουν ή πως να μην κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.
> 
> π.χ. ο alexc προτιμά να ψάξει να βρει πλακέτα, παρά να ανεβάσει καμιά φωτογραφία.


Σωστός.
Εγώ, εν τω μεταξύ, αν ήμουν η Miele, θα έπαιρνα ένα πιτσιρικά ηλεκτρονικό, του οποίου το μισθό θα κάλυπταν δύο μόλις επισκευές πλακετών (και οι υπόλοιπες μέσα στο μήνα, κατευθείαν παντελόνι), τις οποίες μετά θα ξαναπούλαγα. Αλλωστε ζήτηση υπάρχει απ'ότι φαίνεται  :Tongue: 
Σαν αγοραστής, πάλι, θα έλπιζα η Miele να μην το κάνει.

----------


## vagvag1

Την επισκεύασες την εστία τι έκανες?? εάν θες βοήθεια επικοινώνησε .Εmail   vagvag2004@gmail.com

----------


## ΣΑΒΓΕΤΕ

εστια κμ 460 miele
μηπως βρεθηκε λυση ?DSC05009.jpgDSC05021.jpgDSC05025.jpg

----------


## klik

> εστια κμ 460 miele
>  μηπως βρεθηκε *λυση* ?


 Γιατί είχε ποτέ χαθεί;  Τα μέντιουμ χάθηκαν (είναι και Κυριακή σήμερα...).

----------


## ΣΑΒΓΕΤΕ

για πες....

----------


## klik

Αν διάβασες το νήμα θα είδες ότι οι εστίες αυτές επισκευάζονται. Αλλά για να επισκευαστούν πρέπει να έχουν βλάβη.
Από το πρώτο σου μήνυμα (στο νήμα αλλά και στο φόρουμ γενικά), ζήτησες λύση σε ένα πρόβλημα που κρατάς μυστικό! Τι να σου πω εγώ από τις φωτογραφίες χωρίς περιγραφή της συμπεριφοράς των εστιών από σένα που τις δουλεύεις;  :Tongue2:

----------


## ΣΑΒΓΕΤΕ

Εχω μια εστια miele km 460, το μεγαλο ματι (κατω αριστερα) οταν αναψει και αφου ζεσταθει και σβησει , δεν ξαναναβει ακτος και αν χτυπησω την πλακα με το χερι (και αυτο οχι παντα).
Εψαξα την πλακετα για ψυχρες κολησεις αλλα δεν βρηκα τιποτε.
Ελπιζω να βοηθησα για την κατανοηση του προβληματος

----------


## klik

Επισκευάζεται. Υπάρχουν και τα ανταλλακτικά. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι, στείλε πμ.

----------


## ΣΑΒΓΕΤΕ

ναι ενδιαφέρομαι.....(τι να στείλω?)

----------


## manos1

καλησπέρα παιδιά και εγω το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζω εδώ και 2 μήνες  εκεί που το μάτι το μεγάλο είναι αναμμένο εκεί σβήνει  κάποιες φορές όταν το κτυπάω με το χέρι μου δυνατά  ανάβει  ξανά και κάποιες φορές όχι...τι κάνω!!!!!

----------


## Papas00zas

> ναι ενδιαφέρομαι.....(τι να στείλω?)


Τα στοιχεία σου σε ΠΜ

----------


## alexc

Καλησπέρα σας.
Συγνώμη για το μεγάλο κενό, αλλά έτυχαν αρκετά (δυσάρεστα και μη) περιστατικά και η κουζίνα ήταν το τελευταίο που σκεφτόμουν.
Τέλος πάντων, θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσετε αν χρειάζεστε κάτι από μέρους μου (π.χ. φωτογραφίες κλπ.) προκειμένου να βρω μια οικονομική λύση στο πρόβλημα.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς
Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

εχω το ιδιο προβλημα με την κουζινα μηπως βρικες λυση κανει τα ιδια συμπτωματα ευχαριστω

----------

kostascm@yahoo.gr (16-02-20)

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε παιδιά, ή έχετε ραγισμένες κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα ή η αντίσταση του ματιού κάπου έχει κοπεί και μια ακουμπάει, μια όχι. Οπότε δείτε τί από τα δυο συμβαίνει. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση φρεσκάρετε τις κολλήσεις, στη δεύτερη αλλάζετε την χαλασμένη εστία. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## Stratosvas

Εγώ άλλαξα τρεις εστιες που είχαν πρόβλημα και φρεσκαρισα τις κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα που μου φάνηκαν ύποπτες. Εστιες αγόρασα  EGO after market 75 € οι τρεις συν ΦΠΑ. Τα τοποθέτησα και δείχνουν όλα τέλεια.

----------

